# Pic of the last setup of the year....



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Too bad it was in my backyard....  Cleaned the windsocks and put them away..

I shouldn't complain had a good year for a first time Decoyer in the spring. Learned alot about the migration and hunted with some great guys. Thanks for the invites guys..

Here's a pic of Nick and I with the 36 we shot last Fri. with Hustad, Maverick and Madison. :beer:










This Blue Didn't just die from steel :lol:










So now it's time to make Jerky and wait for fall, Hey it's only 4 months away 

Later


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I wish the season would never end.

Very nice....


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Nothing like a cornstalk in the backside OUCH!!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Yep... That's the way Madison likes them....from the back?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

LMAO Mav!!!!!

Talk about gettin cornholed eh?!?!?

Actually I think mav was doing a little molesting in the blind with that bird and singing "my girl wants to party all the time, party all the time, party all the time!!"

madison


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

:rollin:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah I'd say we really cornholed the birds from that roost. I think over 200 birds have been shot off of that in the last 3 weeks. We really helped the tundra.......like I care :roll: ....... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

Took that drive today around the farm here in the NE corner. By goodness I saw one snow. I excited about next year thanks to you guys for the help with deke making and E caller making. I'm seeing lots of honkers here. Look out September, the gooseman is gonna get ya!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

here's a pic of my last "setup". the rain and mud made spring cleaning last a little longer this year.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey Ryan...I would say you have your ducks in a row!!! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

:jammin: Drum roll.... :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You sodas sure like you floaters.....Right Ryan?? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2004)

Land of 10,000 lakes!!! :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah we do and i'm making 60 more snow floaters this summer!!next time we get together we'll have one hell of a spread!


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Yeah, we like our floaters, Maybe that's why NO ducks stage in MN... :x

:lol:

safe roost = full limits

:beer:


----------

